# trolling for Musky question



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

when trolling for musky, what is the benefit (if any) to having the rod tip in the water? I have always seen people trolling like this and the only thing I can think of is that they are trying to get a little more depth. I would need a rod holder extension in order to do this and did not want to spend the extra money if it was not worth it. I can get my rod tip almost to the water but the side of the boat prevents it from going down any further.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

It helps keep floating weeds, leaves, etc...from running down your line to your lure. John


----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Plus the rod stays a little more stable.


----------



## sportinwood (Jul 31, 2010)

Also more accurate on amount of line let out in the water.


----------



## billorp (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I think I will get some extensions.


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

I had that problem with my Down East rod holders on my BassTracker, and built them out a ways with a piece of 2x2 and some longer bolts. gm


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Several reasons...First, it protects your line/bait from debris on the surface...weeds, leaves, etc. Also allows for varied rod positioning to create a better spread between rods. Some folks, my self included, actually run a down rod as well; first time I showed a first timer this, they couldn't believe we run rods that are dunked straight down the side of the boat...This rod is typically our hottest rod too! Finally, the dipped tip allows for maximum lure depth or not....The key, for me, is to have a fully adjustable rod holder so that I can pretty much troll any bait in any situation by adjusting my rod tips up in the air or down into the water; thats why I own Ciscos.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I added two Cisco cradles this past fall for down rods. Enabled us to run a six rod spread without having to use boards. I'll still mix the boards in on occasion in the future.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Whats the best place to buy those Cisco rod holders? I checked them out and I like the idea of getting the rod out of the way but not for $137.00 a pop! Can you guys help me out? Thanks


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That's about what I paid for mine. Purchased direct from Cisco in Cleveland. Watch which ones you shop for. You want the long one with the locking ring.


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Cisco's are only available from Cisco... traxtech sales a similar model....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

kx36594 said:


> Cisco's are only available from Cisco... traxtech sales a similar model....


Shine's and Rodmakers sell them too.


----------



## MuskieWolverine (May 16, 2012)

I run mine out of the water in the spring, then start burying them from now until late fall. Not only does it help keep debris off of the lure (especially this time of year when the ski boats start tearing up weeds), but it lets me run different lures in different ways. I don't think it makes a huge difference on your diving baits, but if you're running bucktails, etc., burying your rod tip keeps the bait from pulling out of the water.


----------

